# Slovenian: wax flower



## *cat*

Pozdravljeni!

Mi zna kdo napisati slovensko ime za to rožo - _wax flower_?

Vnaprej hvala.


----------



## _Tasha_

Če vpišeš ime v Wikipedio dobiš en kratek članek ven. Edino slovensko ime, ki sem ga zasledila na internetu, pa je hamelaucijum.

To je pa tudi vse, če ti je kakorkoli v pomoč za nadaljnje iskanje.

Lp


----------



## dudasd

Maybe this can help (sorry for writing in English, but I only understand Slovenian, can't speak it): the name "waxflower" refers to really a wide range of plants, but I think I know which flower exactly you mean. I don't know its name in Slovenian, but there are some names from Serbia and Croatia (maybe you call it similar to some of them): Hristov venac (Christ's wreath); Bogorodičin krst (Holy Virgin's cross); Gospodinova krunica (Lord's coronet), Hristovo cveće / Kristovo cvijeće (Christ's flowers). I suggest you to search images of "Hristov venac" on Google, you will see whether it's that or not.


----------



## *cat*

*dudasd*, thank you for your reply. I did some checking, but I'm still confused...
Could it be "teloh" in Slovenian?
Maybe there's someone from Serbia or Croatia here...?

Glede na odgovor, ki mi ga je ponudil dudasd, bi lahko _wax flower_ morda pri nas bil teloh?
Morda bi lahko pomagal kdo iz Srbije ali Hrvaške...?


*_Tasha_*, hvala tudi za tvoj namig. Ne spoznam se na rože in zato mi je to toliko težje prevesti. Tudi sama sem iskala po internetu, a brez uspeha... Šopek _hamelaucijum_?


----------



## Duya

There's a confusion around (which is not uncommon for the field); there seem to be several different flowers involved:

* Wax plant or was flower is Hoya, most often Hoya carnosa, whose Slovenian name is "voščenka". See http://www2.arnes.si/~sspimule/dpks/2000-1/2000-1.htm#Hoya

* Wax flower is also Chamelaucium uncinatum, which is more rare. Slovenian name seems to be "hamelaucium"

* Serbian/Croatian term "Hristov/Isusov vijenac" is applied sometimes to Hoya, and sometimes to genus Passiflora. If you take a look at google image search for "hristov venac", you'll see a mixture of Passiflora and Hoya. Only, they don't even look alike. 

(P.S. after some more research: passiflora is more commonly called "Hristov/Kristov cvet/cvijet" in Serbo-Croatian, but "Hristov venac" is more often applied to hoya. The resulting confusion is understandable.)


----------



## *cat*

*Duya*, predlagaš torej "šopek voščenk" ali "šopek hamelacium" (za zadnje ne vem, če je sploh pravilno sklanjano) ?


----------



## Duya

How could I know which one was meant by the original author? Is there any picture or other clue?


----------



## *cat*

No, there isn't.
It just one sentence about this:
_"... looking at the wax flowers on the malachite table."

_About the clue... I don't know if that helps, but it's September when she's looking at those flowers.


----------



## Duya

Ah, Agatha Christie's "After the Funeral"?  The wax flowers seem to be a fairly important issue in the book. 

The plants seem to have been a wrong track anyway -- I'd say that Poirot deals with *flowers* made of real *wax* and wire, like these ones.


----------



## *cat*

Duya said:


> Ah, Agatha Christie's "After the Funeral"?  The wax flowers seem to be a fairly important issue in the book.
> 
> The plants seem to have been a wrong track anyway -- I'd say that Poirot deals with *flowers* made of real *wax* and wire, like these ones.



Real wax? I never thought about that. There aren't any real flowers? They're made from wax? Blossom too?
So, our translation would be "voščene rože" or "rože iz voska"?


----------

